# Salma Hayek als Stripperin im Adult-TV... Frühe Oben-ohne-Szene @ Four Rooms (1995)



## Jeaniholic (5 Feb. 2013)

Leider sieht man erst ganz am Ende kurz einen Nippel, aber er ist unbestreitbar da (siehe letztes Bild):















Video:
Download links for Salma_Hayek___Four_rooms.avi - Mirrorcreator - Upload files to multiple hosts


----------



## romanderl (6 Feb. 2013)

leider noch mit bh


----------



## Punisher (6 Feb. 2013)

suuuuuuper


----------



## borstel (7 Feb. 2013)

Den Film könnten se ja auch ma wieder auf den regionalen Sendern wiederholen,
zum 77 mal Reservoir Dogs iss ja auch nich mehr lustig!
Oder "Enemy Mine"-Geliebter Feind von Petersen u.s.w.!
Z.B: Sleepy Hollow - der kam im letzten halben Jahr gefühlt:220 mal!


----------

